# Channel or Blue



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought this was a male channel but someone with much more experience than me said it was a blue, now I don't know. It was caught on the lower GMR hamilton dam.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

100% blue. Anal fin gives it away.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

Because it's straight, not curved? I guess that makes sense now. Thank you


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice kitty!! Do Channels and blues hybridnize(sp?)? THe actual fish to me looks like a channel, but thta anal fin does look like a blue


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep. Because its straight. Can't use color to determine species of catfish. (Blues and channels that is.) Often big channels are very blue in color. Big blues can sometimes be dark in color.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Its a male channel, head shape gives it away, along with the fact its from the lower Hamilton dam. Blues that far up the GMR are extremely rare, I've personally never seen one within 5 miles of there and have fished that dam and for catfish over 15 years. The anal fin in this case isn't a good example because hes holding it sort of pulling to get a good grip. Again, the head shape is the give away on this fish.


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

i agree i say channel.



JimmyMac said:


> Its a male channel, head shape gives it away, along with the fact its from the lower Hamilton dam. Blues that far up the GMR are extremely rare, I've personally never seen one within 5 miles of there and have fished that dam and for catfish over 15 years. The anal fin in this case isn't a good example because hes holding it sort of pulling to get a good grip. Again, the head shape is the give away on this fish.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

That is a fat faced ready to get his groove on channel cat. I agree the anal fin looks stretched strait.

There is a Channel x Blue hybrid, but this is something used in aquaculture. These fish are stripped and artificially spawned. The two fish tend to not pair up and spawn on their own. It could be possible, but I would not expect to find them in the wild. (please correct me if anyone has different info)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Channel, I agree looks like he is sort of pulling anal fin and head shape is wrong for a blue.
Salmonid


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I stand corrected. Guess its a channel. I've been wrong before and will be again. I've never fished the GMR. I rarely fish for blues. Mostly flats and channels. I've seen many people identify a big channel as a blue. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

When in doubt count the rays and that will tell ya.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Ohio Catter, what do you mean by "count the rays"?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

The rays on the anal fin (bones in the long bottom fin before the tail) If there are over 30 rays then it is a Bluecat. If there are less than 30 then its a channel. If there is 30 then its safe to say you counted wrong and you need to try again. lol


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Not a bad sized channel kitty. That anal fin is curved alright. Can tell even with him pulling. The anal fin of a blue will look just like a knife or a saw. That's the best way for me to remember. 


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------

